# K&N CAI problem



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I installed my K&N CAI last weekend, ever since then when I turn the A/C on the engine starts to stumble at lower rpms. I've been doing some research on "other" sites and other people are having this problem but no one really knows what the hell to do. I disconnected the battery during the install like everyone says to do to "reset" the pcm. Some people are saying that the battery needs to be disconnected for 2 hrs., some say turn the key to the "on" position and then remove the battery terminal or pcm fuse and some say to drive the car for 500 miles!! (WTF)! :willy: All tubes and hoses are connected and sealed properly (as far as I can tell), the maf is connected (properly).
Anyone here have any suggestions? 
TIA :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I had no problems and this is first I've read about it. 

Did you speak with K&N ?

I had to enlarge the hole for the sensor and the plenum's was too small as it came from K&N and the grommet simply would not fit and still leave a hole that the sensor woud fit in. 

Too much pushing and forcing that sensor could damage it. I'm not ASE certified and can turn a wrench enough to get myself in trouble, but I'm guessing that sensor IS damaged. :confused


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I would really like to know more details on this subject, I am also considering getting the K&N CAI for my GTO and I want to make sure the process goes without any complications.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

like i wrote, first i've read about a problem.

remembering my install, i did not disconnect the battery, car fired, and after about 10 minutes driving, kept running better and better. front end lifted higher and quicker with noticable improvement.... and then came the cam package :rofl:


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

The 05's are different than the 04's. The only sensor you have to connect is the MAF and it just plugs right in so that's not the problem. If you search some of the "other" sites you will see that there are a few more people having this problem. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

sorry dood, i didn't read your GTO info under your avatar. sometimes i forget there 2 different goats in the herd now

just wasting my time and furthering my post count.

hope you find the gremlin your chasing :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

westell said:


> sorry dood, i didn't read your GTO info under your avatar. sometimes i forget there 2 different goats in the herd now
> 
> just wasting my time and furthering my post count.
> 
> hope you find the gremlin your chasing :cheers


Thanks for trying westell ! :cheers 

Come on GTO bros, I need more input!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> Thanks for trying westell ! :cheers
> 
> Come on GTO bros, I need more input!


I'm calling K&N for you, I'll let you know what they say! Sorry about you having so many problems, I will get to the bottom of this! :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'm calling K&N for you, I'll let you know what they say! Sorry about you having so many problems, I will get to the bottom of this! :cheers


Thanks Steve! :cheers 

BTW, I like your new pics at the bottom of your posts! :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> Thanks Steve! :cheers
> 
> BTW, I like your new pics at the bottom of your posts! :cool


Thanks, btw... 05GTO (moderator) hooked me up (I suck at computers!).
I just got off the phone with K&N and they said disconnect the battery ( neg. terminal) for 1 hour and it should clear it up, if not, they said something isn't tightened correctly. Let me know what happens! :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Thanks, btw... 05GTO (moderator) hooked me up (I suck at computers!).
> I just got off the phone with K&N and they said disconnect the battery ( neg. terminal) for 1 hour and it should clear it up, if not, they said something isn't tightened correctly. Let me know what happens! :cheers


I had the battery disconnected (neg.) for an hour and a half and still nothing!
I've checked all the connections at least a dozen times, moved the clamps to the edge of the tubes etc. to ensure no leaks. I don't know what else to do.
When I get home I'll try disconnecting the battery again, this time for about 2 hours and see if that helps. Thanks anyway Steve! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> I had the battery disconnected (neg.) for an hour and a half and still nothing!
> I've checked all the connections at least a dozen times, moved the clamps to the edge of the tubes etc. to ensure no leaks. I don't know what else to do.
> When I get home I'll try disconnecting the battery again, this time for about 2 hours and see if that helps. Thanks anyway Steve! :cheers


For god sake, I might have to go to K&N and slap a tech rep...... :lol: , let me know how it goes, my cell is 817.905.3329, call me this evening. :cheers


----------

